# Tortoise Supply Visit



## TylerStewart (Jul 7, 2011)

A friend of ours was in town who does promo videos and various other videos, and he put together a little promo video with some of our tortoises in it. I like the way it turned out (I asked to be in it as little as possible LOL). 

[video=vimeo]http://vimeo.com/26139901[/video]


----------



## Missy (Jul 7, 2011)

Very well done.


----------



## Zouave (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks Great on the wide screen. Very slick!


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 7, 2011)

Very cool video Tyler.


----------



## Tom (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice. You were smart to feature your prettier half.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks Great


----------



## TylerStewart (Jul 7, 2011)

Tom said:


> Nice. You were smart to feature your prettier half.



So you don't think I'm cute? 

I told him if it had more than about 5 seconds worth of me in it, I wouldn't use it LOL.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 7, 2011)

I like it. Very well done, very nice.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 7, 2011)

I liked it, so is blue beast officially dead?


----------



## DixieParadise (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks great.... Nice neat little package. Great photography and informative infomercial. No negative points here....


----------



## TylerStewart (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, Bluebeast has been dead for a while.... It was the name we used with chameleons back in 2002-2007 (I bred blue panther chameleons more than anything). It's hard to drop a name that had built a good reputation for those years, but we just kinda weaned everything from it mostly in 2009. It wasn't a relevant name anymore when we were mostly just doing the tortoises. 

Glad everyone likes it! There's a few minor things that irk me (like the most pyramided female leopard we have being front and center, and the best ones not in the video), but overall it worked well. We'll do another, similar one next year in the new place that will be much more impressive.


----------



## Neal (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, the background music captivated me. I must say nice form with your mazuri toss, the leopards played their part well too.


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jul 7, 2011)

I like it! Your wife is so pretty (love the hair) and your glorious 5-seconds fit perfectly. lol.
Really good video - If I lived in the US, I'd buy from you.


----------



## TylerStewart (Jul 8, 2011)

Neal said:


> Wow, the background music captivated me. I must say nice form with your mazuri toss, the leopards played their part well too.



Yeah, that's a toss that took me a few years to perfect.... 

You can't keep the babknockers off your feet if you're in their cage (as you can see at about 1:27 in the video). You've gotta film them from a distance for them to sit still. 



> I like it! Your wife is so pretty (love the hair) and your glorious 5-seconds fit perfectly.



Thanks! Tom says I'm not cute enough to be the spokesman, which is also why I pointed the cameras at him when they wanted an interview at the Pomona show.


----------



## Josh (Jul 8, 2011)

Did we ever get that footage from the Pomona show, Tyler?

Great video by the way!


----------



## TylerStewart (Jul 8, 2011)

Josh said:


> Did we ever get that footage from the Pomona show, Tyler?
> 
> Great video by the way!



I never got the video.... The guy promised me he'd e-mail it to me, but never did. I think I got his card at the time, but by now I'd probably never find it.


----------



## Cameron (Jul 8, 2011)

awesome video man. good stuff.


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 8, 2011)

Great video!


----------



## JeffG (Jul 8, 2011)

I guess I'm the only one who can't see the video.  Is there a link in the OP that I can't see or something? I would really like to see it, but there is nothing there.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice video.


----------



## RedfootDougie (Aug 15, 2011)

Just bought a beautiful baby Cherry Head at the Pamona show. Love tortoise supply! Cant wait for the next expo to get another one!


----------



## gopherhockey03 (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome video! Makes me wanna get a Tort right this second!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 10, 2011)

Great video Tyler  

Your wife is very pretty. I love her hair! 
I think your 5 seconds were excellent.

If I were in the US I would defiantly use your site.


----------

